# Notification and Recalls



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Post any recalls and Notification on this thread


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

*July 11th, 2011* 
*Attention Residential HVAC Contractors:*

The Technical Standards and Safety Authority (TSSA) is advising that the connection between the vent collar and the vent pipe on a limited production run of instantaneous (tankless) water heaters manufactured by Navien may not have fused properly during the installation. The affected water heaters were manufactured between February 29, 2008 and December 31, 2008. 

Any connection of the venting system not properly fused has the potential to expel flue products into the living space. These flue products may include Carbon Monoxide (CO).

To read more about this advisory, please refer to the following link. FS-187-11
Advisory - CO Risk for Navien Hot Water Heaters


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

*June 17th, 2011* 
*Attention Residential HVAC Contractors:*

The Electrical Safety Authority is notifying the public that ADP (Advanced Distributor Products) and Lennox are recalling unit heaters due to a fire hazard. 

The affected products were manufactured and distributed by both ADP and Lennox with approximately 290 Lennox units and 105 ADP units installed in Canada. 

Some of these heaters may have been manufactured without a flame roll out switch posing a fire hazard in the event of heater failure.

To find the model and serial numbers affected, please click the following link: ADP and Lennox Recall


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

*May 10th, 2011* 
*Attention Residential HVAC Contractors:*
*TSSA has published a “Clearance to Combustibles” article in their “TSSA Update – Fuels Edition”. (Please open link below, refer to page 5). The article draws attention to maintaining correct clearances around ranges given some of the valances for under-counter lighting and the newer ornate wooden vent hood designs being used in the field. *

*Link:* *TSSA UPDATE – Fuels Edition*

*The Ontario Building Code Section 9.10.22. Fire Protection for Gas, Propane and Electric Ranges outlines the requirements for ranges. Please refer to Section 9.10.22.2 Vertical Clearances above Ranges. *

*The gas code CSA B149. 1-05 clause 7.32.6 reads “*_*A new residential-type range shall be installed in accordance with its certified clearances from combustible material as specified on the appliance rating plate*_”.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

*March 31st, 2011* 
*Attention Residential HVAC Contractors:*
*Important Reminder*
As we head into a busy time of year for new home construction, please remind your builders that they cannot start up gas equipment until it has been inspected by Union Gas as per Ontario Regulation 212/01. 

The only exception to this rule is activation of a furnace or portable heater for construction heat by the holder of an appropriate certificate or record of training (ROT) and posting of appropriate paperwork where required. i.e. “Furnace Validation Form”.

*Ontario Regulation 212/01*

*Initial putting into use*
7. (1) Where premises are connected to a supply of gas for the first time, no person shall put an appliance in the premises into use for the first time until the distributor has examined the installation of the appliance and is satisfied that the installation and the use of the appliance are in compliance with this Regulation. O. Reg. 212/01, s. 7 (1).


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE
April 14, 2011
Release #11-197*Firm's Recall Hotline: (888) 584-2353*
CPSC Recall Hotline: (800) 638-2772
CPSC Media Contact: (301) 504-7908

*Lennox Industries Recalls to Repair Garage Heaters Due to Fire Hazard*

WASHINGTON, D.C. - The U.S. Consumer Product Safety Commission, in cooperation with the firm named below, today announced a voluntary recall of the following consumer product. Consumers should stop using recalled products immediately unless otherwise instructed. It is illegal to resell or attempt to resell a recalled consumer product.
*Name of Product:* Garage heaters
*Units:* About 440
*Distributor:* Lennox Industries Inc., of Richardson, Texas
*Manufacturer:* Lennox Industries Inc., of Richardson, Texas or Advanced Distributor Products (ADP) LLC, of Grenada, Miss.
*Hazard:* Some heaters were manufactured without a required flame rollout switch, which is a back-up device that shuts down the heater in the event of a heater failure. This poses a fire hazard.
*Incidents/Injuries:* None reported.
*Description:* This recall involves Lennox garage heaters with heating capacity, model number, and serial number listed below. The brand name "Lennox", the model number and the serial number can be found on the nameplate located inside the control cabinet.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

CSA INTERNATIONAL AND RHEEM CANADA LTD. ANNOUNCE THE RECALL OF POWER VENT TANKLESS WATER HEATERS - APB 09-07
In cooperation with CSA International, Rheem Canada Ltd. of Hamilton, Ontario is voluntarily recalling approximately 1107 Paloma, Rheem and Richmond power vent 199,900 BTU tankless, indoor water heaters in Canada. Certain components inside the units may shift during transit, causing an air filter door switch to operate improperly. If the switch fails and the air filter door is out of place, the water heater may continue to operate and dust and lint could build up, posing a carbon monoxide poisoning hazard. 


No incidents or injuries have been reported. 

The recall involves the following models: 

Paloma Brand Models: PTG-74PVN, PTG-74PVP, PTG-74PVNH, PTG-74PVPH 
PH-28RIFSN, PH-28RIFSN-1, PH-28RIFSP, PH-28RIFSP-1 
Rheem Brand Models: RTG-74PVN, RTG-74PVP, GT-199PV-N 
Richmond Brand Models: RMTG-74PVN 

The serial numbers of units under voluntary recall are 15 characters long and are as shown in the example below: 
“RMNG*0706*P002937” 

Only those units with the 5th through 8th serial number characters (eg. “0706” in example above ) that range from 0904 (ie. Sept 2004) through 0706 (ie. July 2006) are suspect. 

Models within this range of serial number (ie. 0904 through 0706) that carry a “circular purple sticker” attached to the bottom of the heater and the carton label have been repaired and are, therefore, not affected by this recall. 

No other tankless or tank-type water heaters are affected by this recall program and no action is required for other models. 

The water heaters were sold at major home centres and through plumbing supply distributors nationwide from October 5, 2005 through December 8, 2006. 
Consumers with the recalled water heaters should stop using them immediately if the air filter door is not in place. Consumers who have not already been contacted by an authorized contractor should immediately contact their installer or Rheem Canada Ltd. to arrange for a free on-site repair. For more information, contact Rheem Canada toll free at 1-800-268-6966 ext. 364 between 8:30 a.m. and 4:30 p.m. ET Monday through Friday or visit the Rheem Canada website at
www.tankless-recall.com. 
Consumers are reminded to use the air filter door for these water heaters to avoid a carbon monoxide hazard.


----------

